# What to do this weekend



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I had planned on practicing with my bow this weekend, along with clearing some land for future food plots, shooting some clay pigeons and maybe doing some fishing on a local pond. Well all those plans went down the drain when I injured both my shoulders. Nothing serious, should be better in a couple weeks; But I'm stuck with an empty weekend. Any suggestions as to how to fill it? (besides watching countless march madness games.)


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Hang up flyers to promote the UWC turkey hunt?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

In case anybody was desperately wondering what I ended up doing this past weekend even with 2 injured shoulders, I was still able to clear some land for food plots via a tractor, did some online hunting land scouting (google maps/earth) and, obviously couldn't get out of watching 3 or 4 too many ncaa games. Oh and manysteps, Thanks for your suggestion, but honestly I know next to nil about the UWC turkey hunt. Got a website for more info?


----------

